# Thread For NF Metal Lovers



## Ashneversleeps (May 28, 2011)

Aenye said:


> Me too! This one is most exceptional because it's solitary and somewhat melancholic, but not depressive. I dislike depressive stuff and unfortunately too many artists are like that.
> 
> If you have anything to recommend, send it my way!


It's the perfect time of year for music like this! Outside of Insomnium, Amorphis and Agalloch which have been mentioned in this thread I've been listening to mostly Swallow the Sun, October Tide's _Rain Without End_ and Katatonia's _Dance of December Souls_. Some of these might cross the boundary into "depressive" though I think they all walk that line between melancholy and depressive perfectly. Neurosis as well, but they're really their own thing all together.

edit: oh and Caladan's Brood. They're like later era Summoning; really cool stuff.


----------



## killerB (Jan 14, 2010)




----------



## Vishnushiva (Feb 7, 2013)

Checking in!


----------



## Aenye (Jul 13, 2013)

Ashneversleeps said:


> It's the perfect time of year for music like this! Outside of Insomnium, Amorphis and Agalloch which have been mentioned in this thread I've been listening to mostly Swallow the Sun, October Tide's _Rain Without End_ and Katatonia's _Dance of December Souls_. Some of these might cross the boundary into "depressive" though I think they all walk that line between melancholy and depressive perfectly. Neurosis as well, but they're really their own thing all together.
> 
> edit: oh and Caladan's Brood. They're like later era Summoning; really cool stuff.


I find Agalloch makes my head feel like a rock, pounding with dull pain > depressive

Caladan Brood's Book of the Fallen is my favorite song atm and Malazan Book is my favorite fantasy series of all time.

It's hard to walk that line without without wandering off into depression, that's why it's hard for me to find melancholic black metal and hard for them to make it. Some call it being picky, I call that a preference :tongue:


----------



## FabledVisionist (Mar 21, 2013)

@Aenye I see your preference, though as you said some may say picky. I guess we feel differently from the songs, because it brings up my energy in a certain way, rather not pain. But maybe because I've listened to them for a long time. The meaning of the lyrics too express a certain guidance of wolves metaphorically, guidance of feeling, guidance and protection. Naturally, people will feel differently from music based on who they are.

Also, "The Longest Journey" has a story in the album. And I absolutely love stories in albums. This song also brings my spirits up, more so than Agalloch.


----------



## Joshy (Sep 19, 2013)

I am not a pure metalhead. Recent metal song I had on replay was Perfect Weapon from BVB.


----------



## FabledVisionist (Mar 21, 2013)

@Joshy Great song. Great artistic music video, growl and melodic vocals. I enjoy the meaning and purpose of the song.


----------



## FromTheWorldUp (Aug 30, 2010)




----------



## Joshy (Sep 19, 2013)

@ FabledVisionist Glad you enjoyed it


----------



## RetroVortex (Aug 14, 2012)

Yes!


----------



## killerB (Jan 14, 2010)

LOL! My 14 year old is a Percussionist in the Honors marching Band(yeah, she can play Metallica riffs on her drums.......). I went to get her from practice last night and she says "Mom, I know you are a Metal Head, but could you please not crank it up so my friends hear it when you pick me up?" I happened to have the windows down in the heat and Disturnbed on. It was not even loud. I guess my teens need to keep me in line.:laughing:


----------



## Joshy (Sep 19, 2013)

killerB said:


> LOL! My 14 year old is a Percussionist in the Honors marching Band(yeah, she can play Metallica riffs on her drums.......). I went to get her from practice last night and she says "Mom, I know you are a Metal Head, but could you please not crank it up so my friends hear it when you pick me up?" I happened to have the windows down in the heat and Disturnbed on. It was not even loud. I guess my teens need to keep me in line.:laughing:


#coolmom 

Car rolls up to pickup point *_Get up, come on get down with the sickness!!!​Open up your hate, and let it flow into me!!* 
_Daughter = facepalm. 

That is hilarious!! And very cool.


----------



## Greenfeldspar (Nov 3, 2009)

These guys may be slightly corny, but they're also a lot of fun, in my opinion. :crazy:


----------



## Noctis (Apr 4, 2012)

I love Kamelot, Nightwish, Apocalyptica and Sonata Artica.


----------



## Noctis (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## TheAllfather (Sep 12, 2013)

I can see this thread sorta stopped. I, for one, cannot let this happen  Ne Obliviscaris! Though I go all over the place with metal! Melodic Death metal, power metal, I am HUGE into progressive metal, and some good ol' heavy metal! But this band is currently what I am exploring and loving! Alas I cannot put forth links due to needing more posts...I'll fix that soon enough... Anyways bands I am listening to over-all...Ayreon, Blind Guardian, Devin Townsend, Death, Cynic, Ne Obliviscaris, Crimson Glory, Sabaton, Amon Amarth, older In Flames, Orange Goblin, Dethklok, Orden Ogan, The Sword, but I do love me some Iron Maiden, Grave Digger, and other heavy metal bands! 

I approve of all the metal within this thread, I am glad we NF's have good taste


----------



## Fodzy (Mar 29, 2011)

THE best 6:34 minutes of your life.


----------



## killerB (Jan 14, 2010)




----------



## killerB (Jan 14, 2010)

And then I found this!


----------



## Joshy (Sep 19, 2013)

(still head banging at work table for the past hour since I youtubed Ne Obliviscaris)


----------



## lilimarleen (Oct 17, 2013)

I like Sabaton VERY much





I'm looking for bands with similar lyrical content/interests, so if anyone here has recs, feel free to message me.

I also like BABYMETAL... :laughing:


----------



## Greenfeldspar (Nov 3, 2009)




----------



## The_Wanderer (Jun 13, 2013)




----------



## FabledVisionist (Mar 21, 2013)

https://soundcloud.com/widekrecords/above-the-sky


----------



## Noicha (Jul 30, 2012)

No Opeth? :O

NF's, I am dissapoint.


----------



## Nightchill (Oct 19, 2013)

Noicha said:


> No Opeth? :O
> 
> NF's, I am dissapoint.


Not again. There's an Opeth fan virtually everywhere. 'No Opet, here you go' xD


----------



## Noicha (Jul 30, 2012)

Nightchill said:


> Not again. There's an Opeth fan virtually everywhere. 'No Opet, here you go' xD


Of course. Everything needs an Opeth.


----------



## cosmia (Jan 9, 2011)

If you're into black metal....


----------



## infphile (Nov 20, 2013)

Thought this was referring to the materials at first glance. Heh.


----------



## Dreamwaves (Nov 20, 2013)




----------



## TheOffspring (Jan 3, 2014)

The energy... <3


----------



## Necrox (Jul 28, 2013)

Noicha said:


> No Opeth? :O
> 
> NF's, I am dissapoint.


Morningrise, man.


----------



## sinshred (Dec 1, 2013)

I hope there's tread like this in NT.
But here we go.

*Revocation - Dyers Eve (Metallica cover)*


----------



## KINGoftheAMAZONS (Jun 21, 2011)

Here's an awesome Thrash Metal band:


----------



## The_Wanderer (Jun 13, 2013)




----------



## Morfy (Dec 3, 2013)

so intense


----------



## FabledVisionist (Mar 21, 2013)




----------

